# is friends advice true?



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

I want to change my mpoo onto Eden, which is a British made 80/20 kibble like Orijen, but a friend who owns dogs (not poodles) told me that if I change her onto a high protein food she will get more scatty and misbehave as her protein level will be higher. Is this true? I was under the assumption that you feed less of these high quality foods so I should see little difference? Thanks for any advice &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

No, I think that's a myth - this link maybe helpful
Nutritional Premium Dog and Cat Food - Arden Grange
also if you're not 100% decided on Eden check out simpsons 80/20 80/20 Mixed (Chicken,Fish,Turkey) if you order it from their website you usually get to track the order in real time on the day with DPD which I find really useful so I know when not to go out for a walk! On the other hand if you're usually at work during the day it doesn't really matter.

I actually find some of the 80/20 foods work out cheaper or pretty much the same as cheaper food because you have to feed less of it. Its better for your dog and there's less poop to clear up


----------

